# Composite Decking - sealer??



## APF (Jun 6, 2009)

I have never had to seal a composite deck so I am basically looking for help and info. Deck is brand new (new home being finished now) and HO and builder wants a clear sealer put on it. Its my first time I've been requested to put a sealer on a composite deck. I've talked to the paint stores and they all say the same - cleaner and then 1 coat acrylic clear (products have varied). But I would like to find a painter who has actually "done" this before instead of hearing it from a rep or counter person. I've done many decks but not composite. any input would be great - home is on the LakeShore of Michigan - Fennville.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

APF said:


> I have never had to seal a composite deck so I am basically looking for help and info. Deck is brand new (new home being finished now) and HO and builder wants a clear sealer put on it. Its my first time I've been requested to put a sealer on a composite deck. I've talked to the paint stores and they all say the same - cleaner and then 1 coat acrylic clear (products have varied). But I would like to find a painter who has actually "done" this before instead of hearing it from a rep or counter person. I've done many decks but not composite. any input would be great - home is on the LakeShore of Michigan - Fennville.


Haven't had to do a composite. I know Cabot makes a composite deck stain not sure if they have a clear..

I love Fennville tho go there a few times a year...


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Composite should never fade or rot. I would look for a conditioner or light oil to seal it. Why would you need to put a acrylic clear sealer on it. Your putting something on it that will fail and make the composite look bad in the future.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

gcajnr21 said:


> Composite should never fade or rot. I would look for a conditioner or light oil to seal it. Why would you need to put a acrylic clear sealer on it. Your putting something on it that will fail and make the composite look bad in the future.


I have a seen a lot of composite that faded becoming more and more an issue here in IL since its been a around now for a few yrs... it fades!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think there are several threads about at CT, there are a lot of great deckbuilders there.
Maybe Pressurepro will chime in


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think this stands to be a HUGE market.

I also think its funny the people who bought decks made out of recycled trash bags and sawdust are upset they really wont last 50 years
Right up there with vinyl fencing:jester:


Good luck APF. I don't blame you for being cautious


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Bender said:


> I think this stands to be a HUGE market.
> 
> I also think its funny the people who bought decks made out of recycled trash bags and sawdust are upset they really wont last 50 years
> Right up there with vinyl fencing:jester:
> ...


haha yah right, never fade, the demo decks at the home centers are faded and just a couple years old. I am 100% with ya bender!


----------



## concrete effects (Jul 27, 2009)

gcajnr21 said:


> Composite should never fade or rot. I would look for a conditioner or light oil to seal it. Why would you need to put a acrylic clear sealer on it. Your putting something on it that will fail and make the composite look bad in the future.


It will fade & rot over time. Would not put acrylic sealer on it will not hold up to the abuse of the weather, it will start to flake and or turn cloudy. Pressure pros may know, or contact the manufacture and ask them what they recommened, that way your but is covered... Get a sign off.


----------



## jimmyyesher (Jun 20, 2013)

You don’t need an acrylic sealer for composite decking. At the most, go in for oiling the decks, just for your feel-good factor. Quality composite decking stays in good condition for years without the so called colour sealing agents. 

Composite Material Manufacturer


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You can seal with just about anything. I've used oils, acrylics, and solids and all held up well.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Envirocare makes a Moldex deck protector clear to use on composite or wood decks. Prevents some fading and gives a mildew proof barrier. Never tried it myself but I hear good things from people who have used it. 
http://www.doitbest.com/Metal+cleaners+and+polish-Envirocare+Corp-model-4800-doitbest-sku-784555.dib


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

I just cannot watch this video enough. It ran on TV for the month of May here in California. Sometimes we can do something right.

Cheers, Jake


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Jake Clark said:


> I just cannot watch this video enough. It ran on TV for the month of May here in California. Sometimes we can do something right.
> 
> That's a great ad Jake. Is that Armstrong Clark on there? If so which color?


----------



## Jake Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

Dan,

It might be but I doubt it. They won't say. The company who produced the ad has since asked for some of our photos from our website. One thing I do know is that's Ken Fenner running the bulldozer!?!

Long live wood,

Jake


----------

